# got pollen



## ronlane (Apr 16, 2015)

Macro without focus stacking. I used my 28-135mm at 130mm, f/10, 1/125 shutter, ISO 100. Post in CC with LR and PS.





WRP afternoon-4-Edit-2.jpg by Lane Photo | Ron Lane, on Flickr


----------



## ACmacro (Apr 22, 2015)

Gorgeous photo!!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you ACmacro.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice one! Love the textures.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you crzyfotopeeple.


----------



## IMAGEGINARY (Apr 24, 2015)

AHHHH "macro" Photograpy is what its called not "close-up" shots lol. I am already learning. lol


----------



## D2Image (May 2, 2015)

Love it...just got my macro in the mail today! Can't wait to get out there!


----------



## annamaria (May 2, 2015)

Nice textures.  I've been fooling around with my cheap non-auto extension tubes and it's loads of fun.  Got to post when I get the chance.


----------

